# Cant wait till spring.



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone else having gigging withdrawls??????????????????


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

When does it start? I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

Yep,so in the spring do you look around the pass?or can you find them a littlea more north?


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

You can catch them making there way back through the pass but the timing is harder to predict and I think it's more of a trickle effect not like in the fall when they leave in a mass exaduss after a strong cold front. I usually will give it a try at the end of March but for the most part dont start seeing any big numbers until around income tax day. But there are always a few straglers in the bay during the winter months but they are always the small males.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (12/28/2007)*You can catch them making there way back through the pass but the timing is harder to predict and I think it's more of a trickle effect not like in the fall when they leave in a mass exaduss after a strong cold front. I usually will give it a try at the end of March but for the most part dont start seeing any big numbers until around income tax day. But there are always a few straglers in the bay during the winter months but they are always the small males.


I would have to aggree. 

BTW on the withdrawal thing only when we get those calm nights


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Only thing when they return in the spring they are beaten and skinny most have no meat on the white side just as well the dk side tastes better anyway.


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

i agree with all. i'm definitely missing it already. i haven't been in almost a month now, but i was doing alot of traveling. i still go a few times through the winter, mostly just to get out on the water and out of the house. happy new year.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jigmaster (12/28/2007)*Only thing when they return in the spring they are beaten and skinny most have no meat on the white side just as well the dk side tastes better anyway.


Been gigging/catching flounders 29 years and eating them longer than that. 

First I've heard of either one of those urban legends.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

DFA they are skinny in the early spring but it dont take to long for them to fatten back up.


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

For the most part we are all right >

However to be the most productive (This time of year) the smaller males are still around for genetic reasons There are 3 females for every 1 male not including the ones going through the Sex change.

Between now and Spring i only go the last of the outgoing Tideincluding the slack Deeper water evenat dead low. Its just a different pattern so you have to change your Game.Find the Baitfish you will find the Flounder!!! This is sometimes easier- forget about where you got that big sow last month, cruise along shine your spotlight until you see the Baitfish when you see them crashing and clearing the water work the area 1/4 mile either direction. Heard of shining a light for Deersame idea you wouldn't set out in a Dk forest at night and expect to get a Buck hardly a Doe.They are there just have to look a little harder.

*Especially around Docks and the Pilings.> Plenty of 2-4's out there!

New moon should be good as well.


----------

